# Very Strange Cable Runs on 2009 S3, No?



## edt12b32 (Jan 28, 2011)

So I am building up a new 2009 s3 frame, and i am perplexed. To route the shifter cables, I go down through the top tube and then need to attach cable to ics-2 and tighten. Now here is where I get confused. I am supposed to run both cables blind through the down tube?
Once I get the cables through (some pointers would be great), it seems like they will rest directly on the carbon. I would hate for the cables to saw my frame in half. Am I crazy?
Finally, next to the exit for the cable, there is a beautiful hole maybe 1/4" in diameter that seems to serve no purpose except maybe to let in rain and salt and create one hell of a mess for me.
Am I missing something?

Thanks

Ed


----------



## roadriderR5 (Jan 12, 2011)

The Cervelo website has a good video showing the proper routing for the cables on your bike. It is the same as an S2 cable routing also.
They do a much better job showing it, than I could ever do. It is not horrible to do, but it is also not a normal cabe routing. Sure looks clean though.


----------

